# It's official! All my male friends have some kind of pregnant fetish!



## Croc-O-Dile

*I'm not ranting to sound conceited, I'm ranting so I don't go off on them*

I'm getting so frustrated with them! :growlmad:
The first few guys to hit on me or make sexual remarks, I chalked it up to the fact that I didn't look pregnant. Now I'm freaking 6 months pregnant! THEY NEED TO STOP!
I NEVER got hit on before I was pregnant and now all of a sudden everybody wants to jump aboard?! NO THANK YOU! :grr:
It's like they all have some pregnant fetish or something! I can't stand it!

And then they all ignore me when I tell them no!
a) I'm pregnant and don't want to do anything with ANYONE and b) I have a boyfriend now, and if he's not getting any then these dorks sure aren't! :haha:

I told my mom how badly it was pissing me off and she just kind of laughed and told me to just be thankful I'm a "milf" :dohh:

Maybe I wouldn't have a problem with it so much if guys thought I was hot stuff before I got pregnant. But they didn't, so I do. 

*sigh* Anybody want to trade friends? :nope:


----------



## alysedelovely

:) isn't it funny how guys become? actually, I read this article that since we have increased hormone levels, we give off a "sexy scent", which leads to guys being more attracted to us. the article also stated that since it is obvious we can have children, men find that more appealing subconsciously.

boys are so weird!


----------



## missmommy

Lol I think it's also something to do with the fact that since you're pregnant you must be sleeping around...right? *Eye Roll* They think you're an easy catch, basically lol. Sorry you're going through this mama, it must suck. Guys are dumb!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Alyse, that reminds me of an Oprah episode where they covered that same stuff!
It's really annoying, because where some ladies get very frisky being pregnant, I've been suffering with a case of the missing libido from day 1. So all these sexual comments are just making me ill. :sick:


----------



## halas

yes men are so strange it seemed to more pregnant i got and the more i waddled the more remarks ect came OH would get so pissed of about it lol


----------



## supriseBump_x

I think that if someone was to say something like that to me id hit them :haha: 
Iv not had anything like that, one of my close friends always says to me 'yes i know your pregnant, but that doesnt mean something cant happen with us after you have baby...' which is kinda sweet i think :) 
And sex... What is that?? :shrug: Its been so long i think iv forgotten :haha: Im a born again virgin me thinks... :) xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

supriseBump_x said:


> I think that if someone was to say something like that to me id hit them :haha:
> Iv not had anything like that, one of my close friends always says to me 'yes i know your pregnant, but that doesnt mean something cant happen with us after you have baby...' which is kinda sweet i think :)
> *And sex... What is that??  Its been so long i think iv forgotten  Im a born again virgin me thinks...  xxx*

:rofl: I'm the same way!


----------



## Alexandra91

Haha i thought it was just the weird blokes around here, i actually had one guy asking if he could.. ahem you know.. on my bump!! i was really offended and wanted to be sick made me go off men even more!! x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Gads!! That makes me feel sooo sick!! Fair enough if your in a long term reletionship n its babys daddy n what not but.... em... NO!! Thats really gross! :haha: xxx


----------



## aob1013

Hmmmm i don't think it's because they 'want some' .. i think men in general just feel very protective over a pregnant woman - it's the same for me too :)


----------



## lily123

Oh i know how you feel Ally, it's really annoying isn't it!!

It seems all the men who wanted to get with me, now want to marry me and be Esme's 'father figure' - Their words definitely not mine! lol one extreme to another...

Tis crazy :wacko:
Oooh are you dating him now? officially? :happydance: xxxx


----------



## trashit

:shrug: i had this too. I had TWO EXES who wanted to hide the sausage when i was pretty much 8 months gone. I would have punched them if they'd lived closer.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Someone said to me it was so they could sleep with me without the worry of getting me preggers :o


----------



## trashit

Yeah my exes wanted to be "father figures" one of them planned out how we'd live together and everything. Baby comes, where are they now? :rofl: men are all talk.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha yeah, we're "official" :D

And I hate when they pull that "let me be your baby-daddy" bull shit! It's like really? would you be this cool about it YOU were the one to knock me up in the first place? :shrug:

Maybe they would, and all us stm girls were just getting with the wrong guys :haha:


----------



## lily123

:haha: Ellie - Hide the sausage lmao!!! :rofl:

Aww Ally i'm so glad to hear that :) he really does sound lovely

xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

why did my bump just scare cav wen i was preggo?
lol
Maybe it was coz it was only around 6 weeks :haha:

And Ally u milf, you. Sending off all of these pregnant come-get-me hormones - u minx! :haha: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

KrisKitten said:


> why did my bump just scare cav wen i was preggo?
> lol
> Maybe it was coz it was only around 6 weeks :haha:
> 
> And Ally u milf, you. Sending off all of these pregnant come-get-me hormones - u minx! :haha: xxx

:blush: It wasn't on purpose, I swear! :haha:

Didn't you not find out you were pregnant until you were well into your 2nd tri? No wonder it scared him, he was probably all "Where the hell did this come from?!" :haha:


----------



## 18NPregnant

i know how ya feel most of my male friends want me to im like eww gross get away


----------



## xbreezy3x

i wont lie to you... you just described me from awhile back. yeah its weird i guess but that changed for me when i got my own girlfriend preggers


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> why did my bump just scare cav wen i was preggo?
> lol
> Maybe it was coz it was only around 6 weeks :haha:
> 
> And Ally u milf, you. Sending off all of these pregnant come-get-me hormones - u minx! :haha: xxx
> 
> :blush: It wasn't on purpose, I swear! :haha:
> 
> Didn't you not find out you were pregnant until you were well into your 2nd tri? No wonder it scared him, he was probably all "Where the hell did this come from?!" :haha:Click to expand...

Ally - she found out at 33 weeks (ahh i read way to many posts on bnb!!) so they didn't really have long to get used to it! 

and LOL! this thread made me giggle!! can't imagine anyone wanting to date me now ;) 
xxxx


----------



## trashit

Well i wanna be all your baby daddy's! You're all hot, hot, hot :howdy:


----------



## EmandBub

Ellie, you make me laugh!! :)
Hide the sausage? ;) x


----------



## trashit

grrrrr calm down tiger, ill hide my sausage in you any day, webcam? ;) x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahahahahaha!! ellie!! you make me giggle!! hide my sausage!! 
and woop!! i think ellie would make a good daddy for all our babies ;) 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

I thought you were an old woman! :O
My mother would be ashamed.  
But Oi Oi sexxyyyy!!! :flasher: x


----------



## AngelzTears

I don't get that reaction in person, but I do over the internet (not here thankfully as this site is 99.8% females haha). :haha: It's weird. I'm wondering if it's a fetish, or guys think they can have free sex, since we obviously had been having sex to have gotten pregnant. I really don't know! lol


----------



## EmandBub

I think they figure:
Don't need a condom, so it 'feels nicer' -inserts glare- and you can't get us pregnant! x


----------



## jovigirl93

I think I had the opposite effect...It doesnt seem like guys are more attracted to me...Actually seems like it dropped :( Lol. Well not according to my OH, he thinks guys check me out left and right (that could mean that they happened to glance at me and look away and continue on with whatever they were doing).

But hey, more power to ya! :haha:


----------



## trashit

Guys in public never paid any attention to me, or they would and then notice the bump and do this sort of awkward shuffle away :haha: Amused me, alot. Just leave them to their own silly games, they obviously believe they're being a good samaritan and helping a damzel in distress by wanting to be the "baby daddy" Silly billy's.


----------



## EmandBub

I might test this out when I'm showing more, just for laughs.  x


----------



## KrisKitten

lol yup, 33 weeks for me :D
Thats what i mean, i only had a bump for like 6 weeks...it just looked like someone shoved a football up my top :haha: xxxx


----------



## helpmehateyou

Yeah, I kinda noticed that too, I think its because well 1 guys HATE condoms and well.. they don't have too worry about getting you pregnant?


----------



## EmandBub

Exactly what I said! :) x


----------



## helpmehateyou

EmandBub said:


> Exactly what I said! :) x

We like read eachother's minds . baha.


----------



## EmandBub

It's because we're cool. ;) x


----------



## helpmehateyou

Indeed.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've gotten "crude" comments ever since I started showing, mostly in school. Teenage boys have no discretion when it comes to what they say :dohh: I was with my OH and his friends the other night and one of them made the comment "You're so lucky you're girlfriend is pregnant, you can f*** her all the time and not have to worry about knocking her up " I had to hold OH back from slapping him lol


----------



## KrisKitten

...youve gotta wonder...if they think its _lucky_ your pregnant...why would they worry about being knocked up??
"Its lucky you've been hit and smooshed by that car, now the abulance has stopped traffic and u dont have to worry about getting hit..."
:shrug::shrug:
oh the logic of men :dohh::dohh:
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

I don't get them tbh.
I've given up all hope on understanding boys. x


----------



## stuffymuffy

KrisKitten said:


> ...youve gotta wonder...if they think its _lucky_ your pregnant...why would they worry about being knocked up??
> *"Its lucky you've been hit and smooshed by that car, now the abulance has stopped traffic and u dont have to worry about getting hit..."*
> :shrug::shrug:
> oh the logic of men :dohh::dohh:
> xxxx

:rofl: Doesn't make much sense to me either, but I worry some days about his friends :wacko: Silly boys :dohh:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

stuffymuffy said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> ...youve gotta wonder...if they think its _lucky_ your pregnant...why would they worry about being knocked up??
> *"Its lucky you've been hit and smooshed by that car, now the abulance has stopped traffic and u dont have to worry about getting hit..."*
> :shrug::shrug:
> oh the logic of men :dohh::dohh:
> xxxx
> 
> :rofl: Doesn't make much sense to me either, but I worry some days about his friends :wacko: Silly boys :dohh:Click to expand...


hahahaha!! :rofl: Kris that made me giggle!! 
i don't understand boy brains at all!! 
and as for having a football shoved up your top - that made me laugh too!! :) i love hearing your story.. i can't imagine finding out soon late (mind you it's probably a good job i found out early - otherwise i'd have deffo been sent to a hospital for crazy people!!) 
xxxxx


----------

